# Hurricane IKE



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Please be safe no matter what you choose to do, many of us are away from the shore line and will stay here in the city to ride this beast. 
Most of us have each other cell phone numbers, Please do not hesitate to ask for help should you need it. let's hope the power does not go out for many days but make sure you have your battery air pumps ready; perhaps is a good idea to do a quick water change before things get nasty.
Be safe, be safe and then be safe again!
May God help us all.
Luis


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Amen. Did all my water changes tonight. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Stay safe guys!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Best possible vibes going out to our NASH brothers and sisters. DFWAPC is thinking of you.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Let us know how you guys are doing down there.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am somewhere in Europe now. I also pray everyone is okay in Houston, although I know Galveston has been hit the hardest. I hope the people there are also fine now, aside from doing all the clean-ups and rescues if there need be any. So bros and sisters in NASH, let me know!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

We are fine. But my plants and livestock may not do well after power outage with Ike's landfall early Sat night. Doing partial water changes and feeding lightly only every 2nd day and hoping for the best. 

For those with more experience, how do you keep the filters running during a long term outage? I assume lights will be out of question unless you want to run a generator.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice to hear from someone in hoston. I have been trying to reach a friend and nothing.
So how is the recovery effort going? Lots of damage?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Pedro:

Most of Houston has no power and some have no water also. Gas and food hard to come by for many. We prepared ahead of time and have propane, some gas to run a little generator and food. We are lucky to have running water. RO/DI system came in really handy with the mandatory boil water recommendation from the city. 

In my neighborhood, lots of downed trees and fences but no flooding or major damage to houses. 

Thank goodness for the cool front.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

If it were me I would unplug the filters so they can't suddenly come back on again. If you can, save some dirty filter floss or something in a mesh bag in the main tank. That would help recycle the tank when the electricity comes back on, but I wouldn't just let the filters sit there stagnant, growing who knows what-all in them.

Wishing everyone the best. Let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

CherylR said:


> If it were me I would unplug the filters so they can't suddenly come back on again. If you can, save some dirty filter floss or something in a mesh bag in the main tank. That would help recycle the tank when the electricity comes back on, but I wouldn't just let the filters sit there stagnant, growing who knows what-all in them.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best. Let us know if we can do anything.


Thanks for the tip!. The Eheim is unplugged. I will give the media a brief rinse before restart. 
For the future, I was looking at one of these http://www.xantrex.com/web/id/182/p/1/pt/29/product.asp to run the filters for say 12 hrs a day. The power consumption of the Ehiem 2234 is relatively low so I might be able to get it to last for a week.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Today is day 5 and we don’t have electricity! I am running my last set of batteries for my fish. I have not been able to do water changes either so PLEASE if you live in Houston and you have D batteries please let me know if you want to sell them I have lost many fish and my plants are in such bad shape that the aquarium water is smelling bad already.
I will be in the south west area today9/17/2008
Luis Navarro


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Luis, Apart from Fish and plants , I hope everything is alright. I think Geoff on Houstonfish box has inverters and D-cells he is offering to help boxers.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm glad you're all right. We've heard that the Senskes are fine too, but no power either at home or at the gallery.

Would it help to periodically dip some water out of the tank and pour it back in from high up, to disturb the water and add oxygen?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not sure if this will work, but what about Hydrogen peroxide use to oxygenate water?

Luis, if you need batteries and mail is working let me or Nikolay know.
We can get you some and send it to you.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you Pedro I will call you guy's if i run out of options, I was lucky to find some so I think I have enough for the next 20 hours.
I will keep you posted.
Luis


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys and gals. Bryce started a thread to help out anyone who has to chalk up a loss of their aquariums. Maybe better to wait until power resumes, but I suppose if you need batteries by mail, then there are other people willing to chip in. Maybe post needs in that thread as well?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...5514-aquarium-drive-hobbyists-ike-s-path.html

-Dave

By the way, has anyone heard from Glenn (The old man) ? He lives in Friendswood, not sure how bad that area got hit or if the power is out there as well.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I got power last night finally! I am blessed!

Bad news: My HC carpet melted and all my tigers and Amano's died :crybaby:.

Good news: The embers (I got from Pedro) and the otos are still alive! One ember jumped out of the tank sometime when we were in the dark. Otherwise they look OK also. Bylxa, Anubias are OK, I think. 

I did a massive water change, sucked out as much of the dead HC as I could, rinsed out the media and restarted everything back up. 

Luis:

Sent you a PM re inverter/battery pack.


----------



## krisvalkyrie (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a 99% survival rate of plants and fish in my tanks. 

For my big planted tank I took the UPS from my computer, and plugged it in. Every few hours I would plug the filter in for 10-15 min then turn it off, just to keep the filter working well. When my power came back on a few days later, no ammonia, no nitrites, and only a little nitrates.

For my other tanks, I couldn't really run the filters, so I used a whisk to aerate them every few hours. It sounds silly, but it worked...


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

krisvalkyrie said:


> I had a 99% survival rate of plants and fish in my tanks.
> 
> For my big planted tank I took the UPS from my computer, and plugged it in. Every few hours I would plug the filter in for 10-15 min then turn it off, just to keep the filter working well. When my power came back on a few days later, no ammonia, no nitrites, and only a little nitrates.
> 
> For my other tanks, I couldn't really run the filters, so I used a whisk to aerate them every few hours. It sounds silly, but it worked...


I thought of using the UPS, but constant noise would have only added to the misery (darkness, hot/humid, loud generators outside, beeping inside). In hindsight, the best solution IMO was to use those lead acid battery packs used to jump start cars + a small power inverter. Even though I had both I used it to run the TV for short periods of time, charge cell phones, etc. - need to get an extra one.

My Ecco 2234 consumes only 5 watts of power according to the specs. There is probably a way to calculate the how long the batter pack of a given capacity will last but it escapes me right now. _Hoppy - if you are reading this can you comment??_

A generator is probably the best option if you want to keep the tank lights running too.

However, I think running the filters may not have necessarily helped when the plants start to rot/melt. HC just does not do well without light. You probably get a really anaerobic environment resulting in H2S release.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have been in contact with Florida Aquatic Nurseries. It started as an e-mail conversation about the Houston hobbyists' crisis and I asked if the DFWAPC could buy a box-o-plants from them for the folks at NASH. Brad McLane personally responded that they would send a "hurricane relief" box FREE of Charge and would even do their best to take requests within reason.

Yay!

Cheryl


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CherylR said:


> I have been in contact with Florida Aquatic Nurseries. It started as an e-mail conversation about the Houston hobbyists' crisis and I asked if the DFWAPC could buy a box-o-plants from them for the folks at NASH. Brad McLane personally responded that they would send a "hurricane relief" box FREE of Charge and would even do their best to take requests within reason.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Cheryl


Great!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you Cheryl

I know that this would be greatly appreciated throughout the Club.


----------



## krisvalkyrie (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is really nice. Hopefully those that lost plants can rebuild soon.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you so much!
Luis


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I left town and stayed with friends in Kerrville, Texas. Returned tuesday and just did water changes on Wednesday. Mostly my tanks were not getting much light at all. Some of the plants really grew a lot I guess looking for light. Especially the Ludwigia repens and hygro sunset. They lost a little color, but survived. All other plants look good today as we got power last night. Changed media and used carbon to take out a little odor from the filters. All fish are fine except one Cory has a red spot on him that looks like blood. He may have got in a fight with the large 6" sydontis eurphtes that can get agreesive whe disturbed in his little hideaway area. I'll be trimming this weekend and back to work on Monday and can bring someone some clippings of a few plants to City Pets if anyone needs some.
Nothing fancy, just pm me and I'll tell you what I got. Excuse the spelling on plants, but sure you get the idea. No damage to house, just the fence is down. Hope everyone is safe. Oh, I can also meet with anyone in the friendswood, clear lake area over the weekend.


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey guys, been awhile! Still w/o power here in Spring. Before Ike I had bought an air pump that runs off a rechargeable deer feeder battery. On low setting it will go for 20 hours on 1 charge - 50 seconds on, 50 seconds off. I made it last longer by turning it off completely for an hour or so, then back on low setting for an hour. It is surprisingly reasonably quiet. I was able to get another battery from Academy when stores began opening back up. Until then fish survived on small water changes. Fortunately we still had water, so I used water we stored in the bathtub. Also at Academy, I got a solar cell that will recharge the battery for the air pump. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to recharge as quickly as the box says (3.3 hours), but now a family member has allowed us to borrow a generator so it's practically a moot point. So far I've only lost one shrimp because he climbed out - I found him in the middle of the living room floor. It will probably take awhile to know how the plants will survive.

So I think y'all have already answered my question - are y'all cleaning out your filters after they have sat for more than a week with all manner of creepiness in them, before they come back on?

Hope we can have another meeting soon!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

m.c.gregg said:


> So I think y'all have already answered my question - are y'all cleaning out your filters after they have sat for more than a week with all manner of creepiness in them, before they come back on?
> 
> Hope we can have another meeting soon!


I would give the filter media in the canister a good rinsing with dechlorinated water before I turn it on. Without circulation is pretty anaerobic inside those canisters with H2S buildup (sulfur or rotten egg smell) that is toxic to aquatic life.

My HC melted away with only 4 days without light.

Good luck man!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Bunbuku said:


> My HC melted away with only 4 days without light.
> 
> Good luck man!


Ditto that is the only plant I lost.

Bhushan


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are certainly rooting for you guys! With everything going on, somehow having your fish tank survive must just seem like a small blessing in it all. I'm praying for you all!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Tex Gal on behalf of NASH.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, friends who help when we're in need are true friends indeed! It is very touching to see so many outside of Houston reaching in to lend a helping hand! I also saw the news on TV when I was abroad. And like many, my plants also suffered when my home was without power for four days. Good thing I still have some plants I can salvage from the pond. So if anyone needs anything, I can also help out!

Speaking of plants, does anyone have Bolbitis? That is primarily the only plant I need which I lost. If so, let me know so we can either trade, I can pay, or a simple nice act of giveaway Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Plants I can give to someone who needs them because of the hurricane:

1. L Arcuata
2. Fissidens
3. xmas moss
5. Hygro sp. bold
6. Wisteria variegated
7. Polygonum Sao Paulo
8. Didiplis dirandra
9. giant baby tears
10. Pellia
11. Pogostemom Stellatus
12. Bacopa sp.
13. Mini limnophila

PM me if you need some. Will try to get a good bunch for a nice start. 1st come 1st serve. If you can pay shipping I'd appreciate it. If you can't let me know.....


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Paul

I think Dan has lots of bolbitis at HAW.

Are you back in town?


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I just found out about this thread since I'm just now getting back to my PMs. I'm sorry for all of us who have lost fish and plants thanks to Ike. I'm back up and running with some losses, but nothing I can't recover from. Tex_Gal has very generously offered some trimmings for me, and I have decided to accept since I'm having a problem with too little plant mass for the light I need to run.

Pedro, if you read this, one of my biggest losses was the Rotala you sent me. I haven't completely given up on it yet. It has no leaves at all now, but the stems are still green so I'm hoping it can sprout back out again. I think it had time to get some roots before Ike hit.

As far as fish, the two favorites that I lost was an apisto and a torpedo barb.

I had just scaped my tank a couple of weeks before Ike hit so many of my plants didn't have established roots, but they had enough to hang in there. It looks like I'll lose all of my Blyxa japonica. It was bad enough that I had just planted it and my torpedo barbs kept pulling it up (nibbling on the ends), but the loss of power have almost done them in. I still have a few sprigs that are about 1/2" above the substrate. No growth, but I'm still hoping they're trying to grow roots to survive.

I've learned a few things that I want to pass along to others since the area in which we live may cause this to happen again some time.

First, I _strongly_ recommend this particular Penn-Plax battery air pump. It's not silent at all, but it ran for *over 4 days* on *one* set of batteries! Highly impressive! I did use a different air stone than they supplied, but another person said he got similar results when he used his. I had 2 of these pumps in place for my 2 larger tanks. One finally stopped after running continuously for 4-1/2 days while the other one was still going strong. To get that many days of air in a tank on just 2 D-cell batteries is fabulous! The air was so strong that it not only aerated the tanks, but it broke up the surface enough to keep it from developing a film.

Should I lose power like this again, I will pull out all my media from my canisters, rinse in tank water, and then put inside my tanks to keep the bacteria alive. I'd then drain the hoses. Then pull it all off and give it a good cleaning. That way, the bacteria in the canister media would not die, and when I could power up the canisters again, there would be no aerobic bacteria in the hoses or canisters.

Personally, I'm planning to get a generator so this can't happen again. I was juggling 10 tanks, all of which have plants and 4 of which have fish. All I did was worry and run around doing massive water changes to keep the tanks going. I'm going to stock up on those air pumps and get a generator so I will be prepared to keep my tanks going and to help others with my spare tanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Complexity said:


> I just found out about this thread since I'm just now getting back to my PMs. I'm sorry for all of us who have lost fish and plants thanks to Ike. I'm back up and running with some losses, but nothing I can't recover from. Tex_Gal has very generously offered some trimmings for me, and I have decided to accept since I'm having a problem with too little plant mass for the light I need to run.
> 
> Pedro, if you read this, one of my biggest losses was the Rotala you sent me. I haven't completely given up on it yet. It has no leaves at all now, but the stems are still green so I'm hoping it can sprout back out again. I think it had time to get some roots before Ike hit.
> 
> ...


I should have tons of Rotala vietnam available soon. I will send you some.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Vicki, Blyxa Japonica is in with the plants I sent. I think there are 4 or 5 plants in there.

Those air pumps are great. I've used a different brand when I moved across country. A good idea to have around.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Haven't been on in awhile but very touched by our friends who are willing to reach out and help! 

I lost power for over a week but had my tanks running on Tunze powerheads, Dry cell batteries and inverters....when the batteries ran out I ran the car to keep everything running and even slept in the car on the really hot nights since it was already running.

No major losses other then in my reef tank but it was survival of the fittest in there cause they ate each other.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> No major losses other then in my reef tank but it was survival of the fittest in there cause they ate each other.


That was a great set up.. I know you will be getting it back to where it was soon.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys its been awhile wanted to let you all know my little coner of the woodlands just got power back today and i so frecking happy right now!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to know you got the power back. Hope the city gets back to life soon.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if HAW has oto's and Amano shrimp is stock?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Dan definitely has a lot of ottos in stock. He also has some zebra Ottos super nice. Don't remember seeing any amanos. But city pets has a bunch.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Bhushan! I went there yesterday (it was not easy to see from the street) and got the Oto's. Prices were excellent and these guys are healthy and vigorous. 

Dan says that he can special order plants from FAN. That beats having to deal with the LFS and you know you are getting them fresh.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah Dan definitely has good prices. He can order from FAN but I think you have to order at least 6 pots of each type.


----------

